# Motorhome Ladder



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I am thinking of installing a permanent ladder to the rear of my Hymer probably a Fiamma, has anyone had any experience with these, and more to the point, has anyone fitted one themselves???
Any problems??

Mel.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have had a couple of MH's with them fitted. They do what they are meant to do. Never had any problems with them.

Unless I had a top box or similar I dont think I would invest in one, they are pretty pricey and are they really necessary?? Only time I have used mine has been to repair either a roof hatch or sat dish and I could use my home ladder to access the roof either of those jobs. :wink:


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Mel on my old Hymer T 585 the ladder was the type that folded back up on itself (Fiamma) and when it was deployed the lower edge touched the rear light cluster and would have cracked the lens if used. Sure that there will be 584 owners on here who will give you a steer towards the ones that don't interfere with the bodywork.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

After 6 years I have never used mine, as mr plodd says unless you need access to the roof frequently I would not bother.

cabby


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-101416-.html


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ladder*

Hi

I love my ladder - it's a factory fit job and initially I did not have a ladder on, but I soon added one

Here are it's uses

1) Getting up to clean roof/satellite/Hekis etc

2) Sunbathing on the roof when it is "busy" around you and you want to spread out

3) Hanging the clothes airer on

4) Fastening a washing line to the ladder and a tree

Russ


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

5) and pulling either tree down or ladder off when leaving site......... :lol:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

My solution is simple:

Buy a second hand two-section aluminium loft ladder from a car boot (about £10) and glue some rubber strip to the top to stop it marking the rear of the van. It's just long enough to reach the roof and light as a feather. It also telescopes up and fits easily into the garage if I want to take it with me. Removes the security issue of a permanent ladder too.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Fixed to the garage roof 8)


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Along with the grey waste extension pipe :lol:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Techno100. I see you've used what I'd call D-rings to support the ladder (great idea to use a lightweight loft ladder) but what's supporting the pipe? Is it square downpipe that you feed the extension through? 

And how do you stop the pipe dripping dirty water after use? 

Thanks.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

page 84
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-2004193.html#2004193

It's smooth bore, a couple of drips but no more. Is that what you're looking for ? It's all on page 84 :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

BTW mine isn't a loft ladder but a two piece extension that can also be opened as an A frame


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I have a fiamma folding ladder, it was on when we bought the Hymer,on our B584. The previous owner had bonded some Ally check plate on the rear bumper below lights to spread the load of the ladder pads that rest on that part of the bumper.
Lucky Techno for having a garage to store your ladder, we have no such luxuries as a garage.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I should be careful with fitting a ladder on the 'van, there is a huge striin on the top fittings when climbing up, and it would need fixing to the structural bars in the correct places. I had one on my Pilote (Fiamma), and did use it for climbing up to clean the roof (and it was a bit tricky getting back down, but I've always been a bit woozy on ladders!), but apart from that very rarely.

I use a folding ladder to get up to the roof on teh Hymer, suitably padded.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I had brain fade, due to the rain. The checker plate on mine is above the light not below it.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks, Techno, for the info.


----------

